
Linux LibOS project in 2016 - jsnell
https://github.com/thehajime/blog/issues/1
======
rwmj
Combining LKL and libOS into one effort is a very sensible decision.

------
gkya
Blogging via Github Issues? Madness..

~~~
Rotten194
Why? It has all the features a blog needs. Who cares what it's called?

~~~
gkya
What if github goes away?

~~~
tuananh
backup is easy via api.

